# 골난초의 토밥, and 배로 넣고



## moondeer

Hi, can anyone help with this sentence? I'm trying to translate it, but had little success looking up the words in Naver and Google.

고량주의 주박이나 약주의 주박에 전나무, 소나무, 잣나무, 마가나무, *골난초의 토밥을 *주박의 *배로 넣고* 밀폐된 지하에서 15일 이상 두고 이것을 증류하여 소주를 내린다.

Here is my rough translation so far: 
The fruit of a fir tree, pine tree, nut pine tree, rowan tree, or *gollancho ui tobap* are added to the lees remaining after the making of kaoliang liquor or yakju and then placed into a sealed hole in the ground for 15 days or more, the result of which is then distilled.

I can't find a definition 토밥 in Naver, and when I google it, I just find a reference to 토밥 소주, with no hanja. Is 토 maybe  *土*  ? And 밥 rice--so the drink might be called "Native Rice Liquor?" Sounds odd. 

Also can't find 골난초. 난초 means orchid, but..... 골난초 "cave orchid?" That doesn't make sense. 

There are so many words that 배 could mean. In this case could it be 

*배로* 焙爐
*뜻풀이부*

1.
a drier; a toaster; [제다(製茶)의] a tea drier[heater, toaster].
(Naver Kor-En dictionary)

Thanks for any help. =)


----------



## from korea

' 배 ' means twice
various ingredients should be twice as much as the residue.


----------



## lkjhg811

It seems to me that "골난초" and "토밥" are wrong spellings of the words "고란초" and "톳밥".


----------



## CharlesLee

Hello, we cannot define the words of 토밥 and 골난초 because we are unsure.

The only one rumor that I heard is those who live in Siberia may be still drinking 토밥소주.

토밥술 was once famous between Chinese or Russians.
​


----------

